# 1967 Ariens Trac-Team rotary mower in action, just got it a week ago!



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Last Thursday I drove out to P.A. and picked up the 1967 Ariens model 35-10M rotary mower attachment part of the Trak-Team line for the Ariens 10000 series. The mower was in great shape. I just recently hooked it up and it cuts fantastic.
It cuts as well as any modern commercial mower except its 50 years old. You cant beat these classics. I'm hanging onto this, it works great. I am in need of the mulch plate for this mower. If someone has one contact me.
Here is some photos and video of it.
Hooked up: 



Mowing my front lawn with it:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one as well although mine looks like it survived the apocalypse. It does work well, especially when it's hooked up to a 10000 series with a differential (and don't worry, I don't have tire chains installed when I'm actually mowing the lawn).


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

stock up on blades they are now nla from ariens you can only buy aftermarket ones now


----------

